# Traumatic experience---my long story



## jem77

Monday night I started having some cramping, I looked online and everything said cramping at 14 weeks was normal growing pains. A few hours later I started with light bleeding. We went to the ER and they did an ultrasound and bloodwork. Everything came back normal and we were sent home. As the night went on the cramping got worse, but the bleeding stopped. After a while of intense pain I woke my husband to go back to the ER. While we were getting ready I went to use the bathroom. While on the toilet, my water broke and I started gushing blood. Next, my baby came out, but was dangling out of me by the cord. DH called the ER and they said not to pull it out as I could bleed out. I got on the floor because I thought I was going to pass out. The ambulance came very quickly. As they were getting me on the stretcher I could see my baby laying on the floor. I really thought I was going to die from blood loss as I was laying there. I was in more pain than when I had my DD. it was horrible.

Once at the hospital I spiked a fever. I was admitted so they could figure out what was causing the fever. My Dr cleaned me out, which was painful, and heartbreaking, but she needed to get the placenta. My fever finally broke 2 days later and they found the infection causing the fever, it was a bladder infection I had no symptoms for. They concluded that the infection was the cause for the miscarriage. Pathology ran tests on my baby, and he/she was perfectly healthy.

How do I move on? I am an emotional mess. I just sit and cry....


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I am lurking
I didnt want to read and run, but offer support. 
I lost a baby in second trimester also.
I dont know what to say to make things easier, but in time it will, take the time to cry, grieve. Thats the best thing you can do for now. If you ignore those feelings it will eat at you.:hugs:


----------



## socitycourty

Oh hon i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:hugs2:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
This happened to me also. I knew Ava was gone , I was 22 weeks and I was sitting on the couch and my water broke, I ran to the toilet ( Don't know why) and she came out, my husband was holding her up, until EMS got here. I pushed the placenta out in the ambulance. My labor was fast, I knew it would be. I already had 3 boys Ava was my 4th child. I know how devastating this is. It has been 1 year and 9 months for me. We buried Ava on 3-11-2011. You never move on you just get through it and I promise time will help you do that. I never thought I would ever be ok again, it took over a year and a half, but I got to a place where I am at peace, I still cry every now and again, but I am so much better than I was.I was a mess for a long time . My heart breaks for you, it is just a day by day process of going through this till peace comes again and it will come again, I promise. I am here always if you need to talk , any time about anything feel free to message me. So sorry for your loss :cry::cry:

All My Love, Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

Iam so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: my heart breaks for you. I didnt want to read and run, i hope they days are gentle to you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## IndieGirl

I'm sorry for your loss *hugs* About 6 months ago I had a similar experience. Except I delivered at the hospital, then the doctor manually extracted the placenta.. which is the most painful experience I've ever had. I also had an infection which caused me to miscarry. 

The first few months are really hard, but it does get easier to deal with. I miss my baby girl so much and I do have days where I cry. Yesterday there was an article in the newspaper about a baby delivered at 23 weeks , it had the pic of the baby on the front page. I ended up crying at work. (I'm a cashier) 

If you ever need to talk feel free to msg me. Having support and people to talk to also helps with the emotional pain.


----------



## Sushai

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know what to say to give you comfort :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I am so so sorry for your loss. I lost my precious daughter at 19 weeks in August. My waters broke due to an infection in the placenta and I delivered my baby at the hospital. 
There's no set of "rules" or advice that will make this horrible experience any easier.... Just be gentle on yourself - I carried (& still do a little) alot of guilt for what happened - but this is not your fault, it was outwith your control. Sometimes I need to remind myself of this - But I hate that my body failed her. Take each day as it comes, this grief will be a roller coaster. Some days will be good and some will be bad but gradually in time the good days will be more common....I also had some counselling which really helped. 
Everyone on this board, knows the emotional pain you are suffering and we are all here for you xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Really sorry to hear about your loss  x_


----------



## Courtney917

I am so sorry. No words can take your pain away <3


----------



## Torsornin

so sorry *hugs*:cry:


----------



## SassyLou

:hugs:


----------



## jessschuck

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby in July,i was still pretty early, 9 weeks, but it was heart breaking, I had plans, and hopes and dreams, and it all comes crashing down, I know God will never give me more than I can handle, and I have to trust him. Blessings *hugs*


----------

